

Ask HN: Taking the next 6 months off, advice? - samvelst

Hey everyone.<p>You guys might remember me from a post I made about a year ago, asking if there as a point in continuing school: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1182512<p>I've been at the university for two quarters now, and I'm beginning to wonder what I'm doing here. The course loads are ridiculous, they leave me very little time to do much else let alone code. It's not that the courses are too difficult, I just can't find a good reason to devote that much time to school.<p>So I have decided to take the next quarter off which gives me, including summer, 6 months of total off time. During this time I want to do is build my skill set and launch a product (I have a few things in mind).<p>What advice would you give someone in my position,, and what would be the best way to spend my time during these next 6 months?
======
r00k
Be extremely frugal (move in with parents if possible), try lots of things,
iterate quickly, work your face off.

Good luck!

------
achompas
_I just can't find a good reason to devote that much time to school._

Cast a wide net. Coding up some pet projects can be fun, but don't forget to
check out that volunteering group or rock climbing class you've been
interested in. Take a week to read some non-technical books. Visit your
parents (if you don't live with them!) and enjoy some home cooking.

This isn't just advice for your time off, by the way. Cast a wide net once you
return to UW. Take some art theory or music appreciation classes. Join
intramural sports or a comedy troupe. You have a golden ticket here, a once-
in-a-lifetime opportunity to _explore_ while building human capital. Don't
waste your time killing yourself over an A- in an unimportant course.

Oh, and don't listen to those people who say college isn't worth it. Try to
socialize, party, and have as much fun as possible. It'll pay off.

------
samvelst
Thanks for all the tips!

I will definitely like to do some non-programming things on the side, such as
read some books I've been meaning to and perhaps some martial arts as well.

These next few months will be a good time to explore.

------
kongqiu
Try tackling new problems, don't be afraid to fail, and travel. You're young
-- keep your mind open.

------
usamaqasem
May I ask how old are you?

~~~
samvelst
18

~~~
usamaqasem
Cool, I will just simply tell you my opinion, in the end it is you who should
make the decision, for me school is for people who don't have imagination and
courage to learn by themselves. But in early age and with lack of experience
it is easy to get carried away and take the wrong direction.

If you already found your passion and you are sure that whatever is it, it is
what you want to do for next few years of your life. Take the 6 months off and
go explore in that direction and see what you get. Otherwise if you are not
sure yet, stay in school and try to find what you like to do, you still have
long way and if the next 6 months are not them, be patient sooner or later you
will find what you like to do. Then everything is going to be clear.

Explore and try to meet people and talk to them whether in school or off
school.

Check this video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1R-jKKp3NA>

Good Luck.

